# TO Ladyfrogflyaway



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

I want to give you credit for your humor.We all come here with our problems.And you bring so much funny remarks to the forum.I always enjoy your point of veiw.You put humor back it to sex.How did we all make it so serious.I'am 50 yrs old and I have never heard a women say. She likes to cup the boys. You made my day.


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

I 2nd that! I look forward to seeing LFFA's posts. I look for the fun, light posts more now. Many thanks and please keep 'em coming!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

cherokee96red said:


> I 2nd that!


hey, leave me out of it


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> (sound of evil laughter fades slowly into the background as a wolf emits a mournful howl..........)


didnt even have to put this, already heard it as i was reading the


> NEVER. :FIREdevil:


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Ditto to everyone else -- I look forward to checking LadyFrog's funny threads -- they've become my favorite distraction! Thank you!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

hmmphh nobody ever started a AR is funny thread!!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

almostrecovered said:


> hmmphh nobody ever started a ar is funny thread!!


.lmfao


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Well, if it's any consolation, I think you're funny. Your posts crack me up. As a matter of fact I've been wondering where you were.


slick move, compliment the competition to lull him into a false sense of security and then BLAM!! drop the hammer!


You will make a worthy foe, I look forward to humiliating you


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

this town ain't big enough for the two of us


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> You will make a worthy foe, I look forward to humiliating you


to feel humiliated she would have to actually be able to FEEL something.
gonna be a tough job AR.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

women- can't live with 'em, can't kill them, cut 'em up into little pieces and stuff 'em in boxes


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> women- can't live with 'em, can't kill them, cut 'em up into little pieces and stuff 'em in boxes


Sure you can...just don't get caught.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> women- can't stuff 'em in boxes


rather get stuffed into their boxes.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> rather get stuffed into their boxes.


Touché


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> hmmphh nobody ever started a AR is funny thread!!


 <cue crickets>


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

angelpixie said:


> <cue crickets>


Cricket Sound - YouTube


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> hmmphh nobody ever started a AR is funny thread!!


surprised one of the women (used very loosely here)  havent used their famous line of
want something done right...
i guess i gotta do it myself.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

your need to rely on emoticons is a sign of weakness

now dont cross me again or I will turtle you


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

you asked for it...


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

On the NEXT EPIC edition of TAM...
The showdown you all been waiting for...

The Frog VS The Turtle

Which one will show their Mean
Or their Green?

Stay Tuned


----------



## Silly Husband (Aug 30, 2010)

Too.... Many..... Turtles.... Must.... Look..... Away.....

I gotta agree w/JW. LFFA's posts do lift the spirits. ( and I feel like much less of a perv after reading her exchanges w/2nd time!!! )


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Y'know, when you look at AR's turtles for too long, then look away, it's really trippy...


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> I will turtle you


LOL
this is the second time i have read you saying this.
it sounds...hmmm...like you have to use the restroom butt youre holding out a bit.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Terrific. :rofl:
> 
> Nice to know we're the anecdotal anti-venom for perversion.


i 2nd that


----------



## LaxUF (Feb 13, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> slick move, compliment the competition to lull him into a false sense of security and then BLAM!! drop the hammer!
> 
> You will make a worthy foe, I look forward to humiliating you


----------



## LaxUF (Feb 13, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> LOL
> this is the second time i have read you saying this.
> it sounds...hmmm...like you have to use the restroom butt youre holding out a bit.


This made me totally snarff out loud.... :rofl:


----------

